# Don't mess with Granny!



## Reloader (Jul 17, 2007)

Not military, but I loved this. I had to watch it again and again!:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVyyxyirKto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jul 17, 2007)

Great, LOL, made me laugh.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 18, 2007)

Excellent !!


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jul 24, 2007)

LOVE IT!! God bless the old dear. unworthy;

laugh; I almost thought the eejit was going to cry after the balloon blew up in his face... You can't fake this kind of thing, it has got to be a real incident.


----------

